# Hysteroscopy D&C double uterus/cervix



## foxxy71 (Oct 28, 2009)

should i use 58558, 58558-59 or 58558-22

thanks


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 30, 2009)

I had this same situation and billed 58558, 58558-59 along with the operative note and an explanation.


----------



## foxxy71 (Nov 3, 2009)

thank you so much for your help.


----------



## LTibbetts (Nov 3, 2009)

foxxy, what did the double uterus/cervix mean? I have been doing a lot of OB/GYN lately and this would be a big help....


----------

